# You Make the Call



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Jan 20, 2012)

Weed or Maple leaf?


----------



## rocpilefsj (Jan 20, 2012)

Arent they kind of the same thing lol


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Jan 21, 2012)

"In Japan, anything that's like a T-shirt with English words on it," he said. "We just tend to wear it, we don't really actually know what it means."


----------

